# My latest Jeep part I manufatcures



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok guys and girls, I bought a Torin 48" Farm jack for my Jeep, and the mount kit was $36.......my butt........so I built my own mounts here a pic of one, they both look exactly alike all bolts, and nuts including the 1/2X13 wing nuts are Grade 8 the main piece is 3/16's b grade steel hardened in a hot oil can after eth holes were drilled of course. the primer is a corrosion resistant with three coats of black satin paint on them, 










What do ya think?
Only sticks out as much as the Jack will


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I am not sure what a farm jack is, but it looks like some nice work.

Will this be used in a compression setting, or a tension setting?
If compression between the three points, some distorsion could occur if enough force is applied. If that is the case, possibly extend the bolt on the right all of the way through and secure it on both sides, between the 2 bolts on the left.

Actually, that would prevent torsion and compression deformation.

You are always up to something Wolfen, you gotta love it.
I wish I was in sunny VA. and not an ice based blizzard, like what is expected here in Toledo tonight. I haven't even got the timber picked up from the one inch of ice storm that we had, and now up to a foot of snow.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

The Jack is this one
48 in. Farm Jack - TR8485 at The Home Depot

I got mine from Northern for $49 instead of HD, the brackets will mount to the front bumper using the two short bolts, the jack will be held on by the wing nut screwed onto the 1/2" bolt, the Jack seems to me to weigh in at about 10-20 lbs, so weight shouldn't be a problem. If it is I'll redesign the mount itself as a triangle using the same jack mount and bumper mount. The Jack itself is basically for us Jeepers and Farm people who don't want to crawl under things looking for a screw Jack seat, or don't have one because they basically suk, that jack simply sits under the bumper and lifts up to 41.5" high

basically it will be mounted like this one is in the picture, except I'll have my mounts instead of the ones they used.
http://www.4x4xplor.com/images/Hi-Lift/Hi-Lift00.jpg


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha! Nice! Man you have got to love making your own parts! Looks like it will work like a charm. Did you get a chance to mock it up yet?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Ok, I think that I see what you are doing.

Would it be possible to extend the 1/2 inch bolt so that the head extends to the point between the 3/8ths bolts, and using a nut where the head of the bolt is currently located?

If I get this correctly, this would allow for jacking without the possible compression of the rectangle.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

pat mcgroin said:


> Ok, I think that I see what you are doing.
> 
> Would it be possible to extend the 1/2 inch bolt so that the head extends to the point between the 3/8ths bolts, and using a nut where the head of the bolt is currently located?
> 
> If I get this correctly, this would allow for jacking without the possible compression of the rectangle.


I am pretty sure the bracket is only to hold the jack to the bumper and allow easy removal when necessary for use.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Yep, it's only to hold the jack to the Jeep, not a jacking point. My neighbor had a Jeep, one of those jacks, and the brackets. Those jacks are a lot taller than one would think.


----------



## loosebolt (Feb 7, 2011)

nice job on the mount!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Guys.

Yes pat the brackets are for holding the jack while its in storage, NOT as a jack mount. But yes I could use a longer bolt and go through the bumper between the two bolts, but since the mounts only hold the jack, The grade 8 short ones will hold it to the bumper .

I'll post a pic of the jack in place after I mount it hopefully I'll do it tomorrow morning


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok guys and girls here ya go Jack mounted to the Bumper.  works like a charm so far, I'm gonna put another piece of bungee cord on it here in a few in case one shows wear, but if and when even one shows wear I'm gonna either make or buy a piece called a handle holder, it slips over the jack bar and handle and holds it in place, the only reason I didn't get one already is Northern is out of them at the moment.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Sorry about that Wolfen.
After signing off that night, I thought more about it and had a Homer Simpson moment, "DOH".
I then realized that it was for storage of the jack.

You would think that living only 2 short miles from the Jeep Plant in Toledo, that would have clicked in a bit faster. I don't know what I was thinking.

It is still excellant work.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Did you realize there is a big black box on your license plate? The VA police may not like that too much! :grin:

Seriously, great work!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

pat mcgroin said:


> Sorry about that Wolfen.
> After signing off that night, I thought more about it and had a Homer Simpson moment, "DOH".
> I then realized that it was for storage of the jack.
> 
> ...


Been there done that Pat  We had a Ford plant in Norfolk and I asked once where pickups were made LOL



gavinzach said:


> Did you realize there is a big black box on your license plate? The VA police may not like that too much! :grin:
> 
> Seriously, great work!


Thanks man, I put the black on there cause I don't know it showing my plate # on here is allowed or not. don;t matter to me I mean somebody on here sees my plate and then sees me around town what are they gonna do stop and say hi? ohhhhh I'm scared for my life :grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

If I saw your avatar driving around a Jeep with a farm jack hanging on the front, I'd be a little put off! :grin:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's the latest and greatest, I started thinking eh bungee might break and after careful thought I made this:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Its a "U" bolt that I paid $2.50 for instead of $13 for a handle keeper from the store. I welded the nut in place drilled a hole in the other side and used a wingnut and a clip to hold it from coming loose 

Here it is installed:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Where it is located at even if it does come loose it won't move past the bumper mount or the red jaw on the end of the jack 

gee ain't I the smart one?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

wolfen1086 said:


> Here's the latest and greatest, I started thinking eh bungee might break and after careful thought I made this:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


Nice.


----------



## loosebolt (Feb 7, 2011)

looks good! the jack isolator is a good idea too


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

Stuff like what I did on the jack mounting is why I have the job I have, A contractor around here charges $500 to $800 just for one handicapped accessible gate on school grounds, we on my crew do it for a total of $45-$120 that's materials and labor. PLUS I warranty whatever I design and build for life. (city likes that)


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh I forgot to mention see the little master Lock? there's one on each side of course all they are good for is to keep honest people honest as small as they are


----------

